# Starting my 2nd Jupiter 2....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Started another one of these big monsters. Light and sound this time around.


























































Short video.....
http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...piter 2 take 2/?action=view&current=003-2.mp4

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...piter 2 take 2/?action=view&current=003-1.mp4


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice video. Looks like you are off to a good start and she'll be a beauty

Where did the sound board come from? 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Sound board was purchased from CultTvman, made by SoundFx.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks promissing.Of course,before venturing into such a project,it's a good idea that someone actually knows what he is doing,and pray the God you don't mess up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"I envy you your adventure!" The first one was an excellent warm-up for the new self-contained one, which will turn out beautifully!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in your corner, Sir!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you hack a beautiful moonroof in the top of this one or is that just a trick of light in the first photo? I wish I had the skill to do that. It really makes a cool display!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Spockr said:


> Nice video. Looks like you are off to a good start and she'll be a beauty
> 
> Where did the sound board come from?
> 
> ...


Hi Tim
Your first J2 was amazing. It's gonna be hard to beat it.

Anyway, where did the 2 eletronic packs between the fusion core and the sound board come from?

Thanks


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

theres a kryo set of figures ????


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Space Family Freezer Tube Figures available at Cult and SSM

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Crows-Nest_bymfg_20-4-1.html

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/category/214/crows-nest-models.cfm


----------



## Arc60 (Feb 16, 2008)

I see the sound fx packages offered by SonicFX... but there doesn't seem to be a way to preview the sound before you buy the package... I wrote directly to Culttvman... but I thought I'd post this question here too. Is there anyway to preview the sounds before you buy from sonicFX?

Alan


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Any way you look at the Jupiter 2, it's STILL a beautiful and elegant ship after all these years, and I'd want to travel in that more than I would the Millennium Falcon or Enterprise or even a Minbari warship.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

If you listen to my video, you can hear the actual sound FX. I ran it so everyone could hear! All of the lighting Fx are from VoodooFx.
Yes, I hacked another moonroof in this one as well, and it's a bit bigger than the last one! No sense hiding all of that detail work! Take your time, draw it out, hack about 3mm inside the lines with your Dremel, then carefully sand the rest out with a sanding stick. It's well worth the effort!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, Tim

Looking forward to another great build! Your first J2 was very informative, especially the fiber optics. Question for ya: what is the computer wall circuit you speak of? It's available from VoodooFX?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for the heads up on the kryo figures


----------



## Arc60 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for running the sound FX in your video. It sounds pretty good! Good luck with your build, Tim. BTW, Do you know if anyone makes a starship cruising sound FX chip/speaker for the Polar Lights C-57D? Wanted to add that classic 50's starship sound to my C-57D


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I was looking at your video and was wondering about the part that controls the blinking lights for the computers.
Does it control the lights for the computers behind the freeze tubes and above the flight console?
I would like one but I don't see it on the Voodoofx site.
I am thinking it is a custom build from Randy.
I have the interior kit from Voodoofx,so I know it is not included in that kit.
Thanks and can't wait to see this build.


----------



## Arc60 (Feb 16, 2008)

BTW, It'd be great if the other Sonic FX sound packages could be previewed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, the "computer wall' circuit board is now available from Randy Neubert at VoodooFx. We did a prototype on my first build, and it worked really well. The affect really brought some life to all of those boring computer panels! Of course, be prepared to drill LOT'S of holes! Time consuming to say the least, but it really looks good when it's done! There's lot of contacts on the board, so you are able to do your flight panels, cryo tube wall panels, and the panels around the navigational computer wall as well.

Fernando, the 5V power pak came from Randy as well, they are now on the site for sale! The computer wall Fx is not on the website yet, but I'm sure Randy can prepare on for anyoen who is interested! 

As far as I know, there is no site to preview the sounds from all of the different sound Fx boards. The only place I found any info even to buy is from Steve at Culttvman. No problem to me, I buy a lot from him and have always gotten great service! The boards pretty much do what they say they will, and that's it. I don't think you can add anything to them, although there is a USB port soldered on the board itself! 

Check the CutlTvman site, thre's lots of boards now available. Not sure if the C57D is on there or not!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Tim Nolan said:


> Fernando, the 5V power pak came from Randy as well, they are now on the site for sale! The computer wall Fx is not on the website yet, but I'm sure Randy can prepare on for anyoen who is interested!


Thanks Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Arc60 (Feb 16, 2008)

Appreciate the info, Tim. Thanks!


----------

